# [Umfrage] Welches Smartphone werdet ihr euch kaufen?



## Kobold (7. Oktober 2012)

Hallo PCGHX-Community,
Mich interessiert mal eure Meinung, welches Smartphone ihr euch in der nächsten Zeit kauft, falls ihr euch denn eines kaufen wollt.
Welches wäre dass? Welches Ökosystem würde drauf laufen?

Danke fürs Mitmachen,
Kobold


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Oktober 2012)

[x] _Anderes Android-Gerät_ 
Sehr wahrscheinlich nen Zony Erich, aus der Xperia Reihe


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Oktober 2012)

Motorola Razr HD am liebsten in der Maxx Version, falls es in Deutschland auf den Markt kommt.


----------



## ile (7. Oktober 2012)

Ein Android mit mind. 2 GB RAM, S4 Pro oder besser,  microSD mit exFAT und tauschbarem Akku


----------



## L.B. (7. Oktober 2012)

[x] _Anderes Android-Gerät_ 
LG Optimus 4X HD


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

[x] Anderes Android-Gerät


HTC One X


----------



## Nearfreak (7. Oktober 2012)

[x] Anderes Android Gerät


Mobistel Cynus T1  ...in 5 Tagen da!


----------



## TempestX1 (7. Oktober 2012)

[X] Anderes Android-Gerät

Vermutlich ein kommendes Nexus die im November vorgestellt werden sollen.




Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> [x] _Anderes Android-Gerät_
> Sehr wahrscheinlich nen Zony Erich, aus der Xperia Reihe


Sony Ericsson gibt es nicht mehr. Die haben ihre Partnerschaft beendet. Jetzt produziert nur noch Sony Smartphones.


----------



## Abductee (7. Oktober 2012)

[x] _Anderes Android-Gerät

_Momentan würd mich ein Galaxy Note 2 reizen.


----------



## Combi (7. Oktober 2012)

ganz klar,das galaxy s4 oder s5....
hab noch mein s2 und das hält noch ein jahr....
kommt jedes jahr mindestens ein neues raus.also s4 oder s5...^^


----------



## Cleriker (7. Oktober 2012)

[X] Ein anderes Android

Hab mir grade erst das HTC One X gegönnt und bin sehr zufrieden. Klasse Teil!


----------



## prof2061 (7. Oktober 2012)

ganz klar keins! mein iphone 4 wirkt mir für die nächsten jahre reichen, mach damit eh nichts anderes als sms, telfonieren und podcast hören und ab und zu ne website aufrufen


----------



## KonterSchock (7. Oktober 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> [x] Anderes Android-Gerät
> 
> 
> HTC One X


 
nur zu info, es gibts bereits das neuere model , HTX X one+ , das ist ein update zum normalen X model


----------



## arcDaniel (7. Oktober 2012)

[x] _Anderes Android-Gerät_

Für mich das Sony Xperia S und für Frau HTC Desire X (schon bestellt, sollt Ende Oktober geliefert werden)


----------



## Cuddleman (7. Oktober 2012)

Vorraussichtlich wirds das Galaxy Note, oder das Note 2, nach jahrelanger Sony-Treue!

Für arbeitsbedingte Situationen ohne Papiereinsatz, sind z.B. handschriftliche Notwendigkeiten erforderlich und die Displaygröße zum Ablesen aus nicht üblicher Entfernung, genauso wie die sehr ordentliche Akkulaufzeit, sowie die auch beim 1. Note in sehr heller Umgebung noch ordentliche Erkennbarkeit, sind die entscheidenden Faktoren für die Entscheidung, nach einigen Testtagen.
Stifteingaben mit dem bisherigen, recht trägen "Satio", sind bei mir eh schon gewohnte Tätigkeiten.

Das einzige was mich an den Smartphones allgemein stört, sind die glänzenden Displays!

Datenverkehr ist aber in vielen deutschlandweiten Regionen ein einziger Graus, trotz angeblicher 99%iger Flächenabdeckung, denn das dort noch gerade so mögliche "GPRS" oder bessere "EDGE", trotz LTE/, oder HSPA+/, bzw. HDSPA/Tarif, ist nur zum Schlafen geeignet, nicht für den schnelleren Datenaustausch, leider!


----------



## skyw8lk3r (7. Oktober 2012)

iPhone 5, hab es am 25.9 glaub ich geliefert bekommen und bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## Hideout (7. Oktober 2012)

In nächster Zeit keines da es für mich nichts interessantes auf dem Markt gibt, von daher behalte ich erstmal mein Samsung Wave I und Galaxy S1


----------



## >ExX< (7. Oktober 2012)

Anderes android smartphone.

Ich weis noch nicht genau ob ich das motorola RAZR oder das Huawei Ascend G600 nehmen soll.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir bei der Entscheidung helfen?


----------



## TheGamerzZ (7. Oktober 2012)

iPhone 5 32 GB Schwarz


----------



## Per4mance (7. Oktober 2012)

[x] iPhone 5 

Das soll noch diese Woche kommen.


@ExX: Die Motorola Handys haben immer gute Hardwarekomponenten. Sie sind auch immer gut verarbeitet mit wertigen Materialien.

Hatte bei Android nur Moto Phones  Milestone 1, Milestone 2 und aktuell noch nen Atrix.

Mein Onkel und die Freundin von nem Arbeitskollegen sind zufrieden mit ihren Razr.


----------



## 7egacy (7. Oktober 2012)

Ganz klar das Lumia 920. Technisch gesehen anderen Smartphones überlegen und ich persönlich finde Windows Phone spitze (derzeit das Lumia 800 im Einsatz).


----------



## Ahab (7. Oktober 2012)

[X] Anderes Windows Phone

Das Lumia ist jetzt irgendwie doch nicht so mein Fall, die neuen HTCs finde ich auch sehr schick. Die Gerüchte um das Surface Phone von Microsoft verdichten sich ja jetzt doch ganz schön und werden noch dazu immer konkreter. Sollte da tatsächlich was im Busch sein, werde ich definitv abwarten und mir ansehen was MS da zusammenschustert. 

Abgesehen davon hole ich mir vorerst eh kein neues Gerät, mein Lumia ist immernoch geil.


----------



## ile (7. Oktober 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:
			
		

> Anderes android smartphone.
> 
> Ich weis noch nicht genau ob ich das motorola RAZR oder das Huawei Ascend G600 nehmen soll.
> Vielleicht könnt ihr mir bei der Entscheidung helfen?



RAZR, vielleicht in der maxx Edition?


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Oktober 2012)

[X] Anderes iPhone
Ich kauf mir nächstes Jahr zu Weihnachten das 5S.


----------



## kaepernickus (7. Oktober 2012)

[x] _Anderes Android Gerät_

*Razr (Maxx) HD* bzw *Razr Nexus* (wenn eines kommt)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Sehr wahrscheinlich nen Zony Erich, aus der Xperia Reihe



Der Zony Erich heißt (dank Übernahme der Rest-Anteile) nur noch Zony.


----------



## epitr (7. Oktober 2012)

Ich warte aktuell auf das neue Nexus Smartphone.
Ich bin vom Nexus 7 und dem aktuellen Nexus Smartphone einfach nur begeistert.

Ich hoffe, dass es eine 4 Zoll Variante geben wird.


----------



## Klarostorix (7. Oktober 2012)

epitr schrieb:


> Ich warte aktuell auf das neue Nexus Smartphone.
> Ich bin vom Nexus 7 und dem aktuellen Nexus Smartphone einfach nur begeistert.


 Ich werde wohl auch eines der (mehreren) in naher Zukunft erscheinenden Nexus-Phones nehmen



epitr schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass es eine 4 Zoll Variante geben wird.


 
Das hoffe ich so eher nicht, mein Galaxy S Plus ist mir langsam doch viel zu klein  Ich wäre für ein Samsung Galaxy Noxus (Kreuzung aus Note und Nexus )


----------



## r34ln00b (7. Oktober 2012)

sehr wahrscheinlich das s³ mini, mein google nexus one gibt langsam auf.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> nur zu info, es gibts bereits das neuere model , HTX X one+ , das ist ein update zum normalen X model


 Das sit lediglich größer und hat nen anderen Prozzi


----------



## xXenermaXx (7. Oktober 2012)

ich hab vor evtl. das nexus von lg zu holen oder das optimus g. ich bin mir der update-politik seitens lg schon bewusst. das wäre halt ein vorteil für das nexus. leider ist der touchscreen von meinem hd2 vor ein paar wochen ausgefallen. ._.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (7. Oktober 2012)

Habe seit kurzem das Galaxy S2 und bin damit sehr zufrieden!
Das S3 ist viel zu groß


----------



## DON (7. Oktober 2012)

_[X] Anderes Windows Phone_

Bis jetzt Konnte mich noch keins der Aktuell vorgestellten Windows 8 Phones begeistern. Tendiere am meisten zum Lumia 920. Allerdings stört mich der Feste Akku, das es kein OLED Display und kein Speicherkartenslot hat.
Positiv ist aber wieder: beste Kamera, Design gefällt mir, Kabelloses Akku Laden und da von Nokia warscheinlich bester Software und App Support.
Aber erstmal abwarten was aus dem Surface Phone wird und ein Windows 8 Pro Tablet (mit X86 Cpu) wollte ich mir auch noch zulegen.


----------



## Kobold (7. Oktober 2012)

DON schrieb:


> (...) Tendiere am meisten zum Lumia 920. Allerdings stört mich der Feste Akku


Stört mich auch sehr. Aber ist wohl mit Unibody-Design nicht zu vereinen....



DON schrieb:


> das es kein OLED Display


IPS-Technik mit höherem Bildbetrachtungswinkel und längerer Haltbarkeit + das Bedienen mit Handschuhen + besserer Darstellung bei Sonneneinstrahlung find ich besser.



DON schrieb:


> und kein Speicherkartenslot hat.


Echt? 32GB + 7GB (oder mehr) SkyDrive-Speicherplatz sollten ne Zeit lang reichen!

Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich das Lumia 920 holen, wobei ich schon gespannt bin, was aus dem Surface Phone-Gerücht wird


----------



## BlackNeo (7. Oktober 2012)

Bin mit meinem S3 mehr als zufrieden.

Wenn der Vertrag ausläuft wird's dann einfach ein S5 (wenn's das dann schon gibt) oder ein Nexus.

Aber vielleicht wird WP 8 so gut, dass ich dann ein Gerät damit haben will^^


----------



## Spone (8. Oktober 2012)

nachdem mich das kleine display meines lumia 800 so langsam nervt wird es bei mir ende des jahres/anfang nächstes jahr das lumia 920

die kamera sowie das display sind meiner meinung nach der konkurrenz einfach überlegen, dazu gefällt mir das design und die verarbeitung mit abstand am besten
kabelloses aufladen sowie die haac mikrofone runden das ganze noch ab das man auch endlich auf konzerten videos aufnehmen kann und trotzdem noch etwas versteht und der bass nicht alles übertönt

die einzigen kritikpunkte sind für mich der fehlende micro-sd slot bzw die fehlende 64gb variante sowie das es in cyan nicht bei uns erscheint


----------



## Darkstar[GER] (8. Oktober 2012)

Wenn mein Vertrag in die Verlängerung geht wird es auch ein weiteres Iphone mal sehen ob bis dahin nicht das 5s schon da ist, bin aber momentan mit der 4s sehr zufrieden


----------



## Falk (8. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir läuft es auf das iPhone 5 raus - aber tendenziell erst, wenn das problemloser verfügbar ist.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Oktober 2012)

[x] Samsung Galaxy S III (schwarz oder weiß)


----------



## ZT_T190driver (9. Oktober 2012)

Lg Optimus 4x hd! Sehr geiles Gerät und nich so sauteuer!


----------



## Tobcinio (9. Oktober 2012)

Iphone 5 16 gb schwarz oder weiß wirds werden :p


----------



## doodlez (9. Oktober 2012)

würd mir gerne das neue razr i kaufen, sieht interesant aus


----------



## G5. (9. Oktober 2012)

iPhone 5. Hätte zwar mehr erwartet von dem Handy, aber da der Akku meines 3GS kaum noch hält und es einige weitere Probleme hat führt kein Weg daran vorbei. Sich bis nächstes Jahr durchschleppen würde wohl auch nichts bringen, da das iPhone 5 dann vermutlich lediglich zum 5S umgelabelt wird (und damit bis auf mehr Geschwindigkeit kaum Neuerungen bringt).


----------



## Marule (10. Oktober 2012)

entweder S3 oder Note 2 ....denke aber eher S3


----------



## Klarostorix (10. Oktober 2012)

Marule schrieb:


> entweder S3 oder Note 2 ....denke aber eher S3


 Ich würde ohne Zögern das Note 2 nehmen, schon alleine wegen den 2GB RAM


----------



## ile (10. Oktober 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde ohne Zögern das Note 2 nehmen, schon alleine wegen den 2GB RAM



Leider zu groß. 

Sonst echt cool...


----------



## Berlin36 (10. Oktober 2012)

Anderes Android Gerät  (Erst dann wenn mein P990 irreparable ist!)

  Wichtig

  USB 3.0
  Display welches auch im hellem (Sonnenlicht) gut lesbar ist
  Der Rest ----> UpTo Date


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Oktober 2012)

Zur Info:

Hier bitte keine Apple-versus-Diskussion anfangen. Danke.

*B2T*


----------



## Brez$$z (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich hatte das S2 und jetzt hab ich das S3, weil ich mein altes gut weg bekommen hab


----------



## boyka (12. Oktober 2012)

würde wenn das iphone 5 nehmen. aber lohnt sich nicht. 5s beschtimmt schon er.


----------



## dd2ren (13. Oktober 2012)

[x] Lumia 920  


Freue mich schon riesig drauf mein Android endlich zu entsorgen. 

Wollte mir schon das Lumia 900 holen aber da läuft kein WP8 drauf weshalb ich noch gewartet habe.  

WP8+ Lumia 920 wird meins sein ^^


----------



## XaserVI (13. Oktober 2012)

[x] Anderes Android Gerät

Wahrscheinlich das Note 3...


----------



## Thallassa (17. Oktober 2012)

neues Smartphone steht erst wieder im August 2013 an, bis dahin bleib ich bei meinem Samsung Nexus S - Eigentlich wollte ich ja den Nachfolger des Galaxy Nexus kaufen (Nexus FTW ) aber da dieser von LG  hergestellt wird und vom Design her aussieht wie ein Smartphone für 15-jährige Gören mit schwarzer Kreditkarte - werde ich das wohl überspringen - also auf das nächste Nexus - nach dem Optimus Nexus G - warten.


----------



## Hideout (17. Oktober 2012)

Thallassa schrieb:


> neues Smartphone steht erst wieder im August 2013 an, bis dahin bleib ich bei meinem Samsung Nexus S - Eigentlich wollte ich ja den Nachfolger des Galaxy Nexus kaufen (Nexus FTW ) aber da dieser von LG  hergestellt wird und vom Design her aussieht wie ein Smartphone für 15-jährige Gören mit schwarzer Kreditkarte - werde ich das wohl überspringen - also auf das nächste Nexus - nach dem Optimus Nexus G - warten.


 Eines der Nexus Modelle wird von LG kommen, es wird aber mehrere von verschiedenen Herstellern geben, Samsung wird dieses Jahr auch ein neues Nexus vorstellen


----------



## kaepernickus (17. Oktober 2012)

Hideout schrieb:


> Eines der Nexus Modelle wird von LG kommen, es wird aber mehrere von verschiedenen Herstellern geben, Samsung wird dieses Jahr auch ein neues Nexus vorstellen



Bisher nur ein Gerücht. Offiziell ist die Ausweitung der Nexus-Linie noch nicht.


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Oktober 2012)

Offtopic ist bitte zu unterlassen (ausgeblendet). Wenn es was zu bereden gibt, hinsichtlich Hinweisen der Moderation, dann bitte per PN. Danke.

*B2T*


----------



## acetrax (17. Oktober 2012)

[X] Anderes Android-Gerät

Letzte woche das Motorola RAZR HD gekauft.


----------



## Klarostorix (17. Oktober 2012)

acetrax schrieb:


> [X] Anderes Android-Gerät
> 
> Letzte woche das Motorola RAZR HD gekauft.


 Wenn die Maxx-Version nach DE kommt, wird die für mich interessant


----------



## Tiz92 (14. März 2013)

Hab noch mein S3 also fehlt die Option keines oder nächste/übernächste Generation.


----------



## JackOnell (15. März 2013)

Irgendein Sony wenn das arc s nicht mehr will


----------



## G0NZ0 (15. März 2013)

[x] anderes Android-Gerät

Da mich mein S3 momentan tierisch aufregt, bleibt mir wohl keine andere Wahl,  als auf das S4 zu wechseln


----------



## Bensta (15. März 2013)

Das nächste oder übernächste iPhone.


----------



## PriQ (15. März 2013)

Bei mir auch ein iPhone. Im September, wenn der Vertrag endlich ausläuft und ich dieses S2 Mistding endlich einmotten kann.

Vom 3GS aufs S2 umgestiegen und nicht zufrieden. Stürzt andauernd ab, Rahmen gerissen, Backcover gerissen und Kamera spinnt seit kurzem auch rum. Tippen ging mit dem iPhone auch besser. Ich freu mich schon!


----------



## ile (15. März 2013)

Ich will ein htc one mit 64 GB


----------



## >ExX< (15. März 2013)

achja, ich habe mir das Huawei G330 gekauft, und muss sagen dass es einen sehr schwachen Akku hat, bzw. ziemlich stromfressende komponenten.

und die akkuabdeckung knarzt etwas.

wenn man ein spiel spielt kanns vorkommen dass nach 20 bis 30 minuten 50% akku aufgebraucht sind, man merkt auch dass das Handy dann ziemlich heiß wird.


----------



## Tymotee (16. März 2013)

Bei mir wird es ein HTC One wenn es etwas günstiger geworden ist
Habe jetzt seit 10 Jahren immer HTC Geräte gehabt und war stehts zufrieden.


----------



## MPille (16. März 2013)

S4 vorbestellt!


----------



## Spone (16. März 2013)

nokia lumia 720 oder lumia 920


----------



## whaaaa (18. März 2013)

Seit fast 2 Wochen stolzer Besitzer eines S3 LTE´s


----------



## M4cb3th (18. März 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> [x] _Anderes Android-Gerät_
> Sehr wahrscheinlich nen Zony Erich, aus der Xperia Reihe


 
dito, bei mir gerade erst ein Xperia Z (und gleich ne 64gb Speicherkarte, mehr speicher schadet eh nie ^^)


----------



## Elthy (18. März 2013)

HTC One X+


----------



## Jahai (18. März 2013)

HTC One


----------



## master.of.war (19. März 2013)

iPhone 5 nachdem ich 6 Monate das Galaxy S3 hatte. Mir persönlich gefiel es überhaupt nicht


----------



## Otep (19. März 2013)

Hab mir das HTX One X + geholt


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (19. März 2013)

Irgendwann mal eins mit Android, im moment bin ich mit meinem Nokia E7-00 "Belle" noch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Gast2 (23. März 2013)

(x) anderes Android Gerät

Das gegen Ende des Jahres erscheinende Galaxy Note 3


----------



## boyka (24. März 2013)

keins wo das kgb google drauf ist


----------



## Klarostorix (25. März 2013)

boyka schrieb:


> keins wo das kgb google drauf ist


 
Hättest du wohl lieber Mossad-Windows oder CIA-Apple oder doch MI6-Blackberry?


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (25. März 2013)

Ich bleibe bei meinem Galaxy S bis es nicht mehr läuft. Weiß nicht wozu man nen Quadcore mit was weiß ich wieviel RAM für die Hosentasche braucht.. find ich leicht übertrieben.


----------



## _VFB_ (25. März 2013)

[X] anderes Android Gerät

Ich werde mir das Nexus 4 holen... Nur leider klapt das bezahlen per Visa Karte nicht


----------



## boyka (25. März 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


>


 
 kauf dir ruhig google. verdienen mehr an dir als du bezahlst. ohne app käufe


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Hättest du wohl lieber Mossad-Windows oder CIA-Apple oder doch MI6-Blackberry?


 
Das OS vom BND ist überall drauf.


----------

